

A developer introduce his music site to reddit, users dismayed by UX - hokkos
http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/27s3vm/ive_personally_spent_over_12000_hours_creating_a/

======
cr3ative
It is a car crash of a UX. The claim of 12,000 hours is highly suspicious.

